# Z94.0 Kidney transplant status



## carolynn970@gmail.com (Oct 20, 2015)

I haven't been able to find out anywhere if Z94.0 Kidney transplant status can be a primary diagnosis. Does anybody know?


----------



## mitchellde (Oct 20, 2015)

There is nothing in the guidelines indicating that it is secondary only, so I assume it can be first listed.


----------



## vj_tiwari (Oct 21, 2015)

Hi,

I believe this depends on the services you're coding for-

If Ancillary-Lab only visits then usually patient is coming for Encounter for therapeutic drug monitoring for such cases; then Dx Z94.0 to be used as SDx.

If other services then follow up code followed by Z94.0.

Hope this helps! 

VJ


----------



## yms (Oct 21, 2015)

Its an unacceptable principal dx for inpatient services....


----------

